# collarum



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody ever used one? just wondering if theres any tips i should no about i have one on its way so now i can hopefully get a coyote since i cant use 330s on dryland anymore.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've read a lot on them and they seem really effective. They act just like the government M-44 (sodium cyanide). They are great for use in city limits on feral dogs and coyotes. I haven't had the chance to use one yet, they sure know what they want for them though. Have you watched any of the video's on their site? I'd say just set it like a trap, same placement as you would normally set a trap. It should work.

http://www.collarum.com/

Xdeano


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya they definetly no what they want for um i watched the video that it comes with and i think i no enough now to master it seems like it should be effective now i wont have to worry AS MUCH about catching a bird hunters dog


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well you'll still catch a bird dog if you're not careful. A bird dog will still smell the bait and pull it, unless they have either done it before or have been trained off of it with a shock collar.

But you won't kill them, that's the good thing. Unless you set them up with a locking snare. That initial scare from the trap going off will set a snare so fast that it'd be hard to get them off.

Deano


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

trapper_2, Sorry for the following off-topic reply but...

I noticed your support bowfishing signature. I started last year and my first fish was a Mako shark. Here at home I really only have suckers to go for, but what a blast. I'm hooked! Later in the year I got my first big game animal with a bow, a cow moose. I have been hunting for over 20 years and can't believe I waited so long to hunt with a bow.

Happy trapping ( I still have a while before seasons open here) and bowfishing!


----------

